# Allergies



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

So who suffers? If you do, you're not alone cuz I do too...and blah do they suck...take Allergra but I'm currently all out and now I'm just suffering


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Not to get off topic but who's Gwen? =P~


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Yea its Gwen Stefani from No Doubt  :sh: just a gal I like to drool over lol :shock:


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

I suffer....it's horrible. :roll: I have been taking Alavert


----------



## Fubu1383 (Feb 28, 2003)

Claritin works well for me....and I have some hardcore allergies...now thankfully over-the -counter :lol:


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Yea from what i've heard Allegra might be over the counter soon...probably won't be cheap tho :?


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I have terrible allergies. Right now I'm taking Zyrtec and Rhinocort Aqua, and supposed to be going on a third thing at the end of next month. The best part is, Zyrtec and Rhinocort are non-preferred under Commonwealth PPO Tufts, so they're only covered 50%, i.e. $40 co-pay each. I've tried everything under the sun, and nothing other than these work. I had a really bad reaction to nasonex. The better part is, is that Zyrtec makes you very sleepy, so I'm a walking zombie. Not sure what's worse exhaustion or an incessantly runny nose and constant sinus infections.

Yay Allergies!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Alarvert or Allegra here, but I think they both stink.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I was on Allegra, Allegra-D, Zyrtec, Claritin, and Flonase. None of them worked for me. In fact the first 2 almost sent me to the hospital. Got my heartbeat up too fast. I'm now on Clarinex, Singular, Rhinocort Aqua, Advair, AND I'm getting allergy shots. I get wicked bad migraines when my allergies act up....with the lack of rain we've had lately I'm hurting!

Ps...My husband has a thing for Gwen....it's ok Jason Varitek will be coming for me someday


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh yes, big time! 

At age 7, my late Parents took me to Children's Hospital for testing . . . allergic to damn near everything according to their tests.

Problem with allergy meds is that we build up a resistance and then they don't work any more. Been thru a ton of them over the years. Allegra currently works for me because I only take it when I'm "hurtin'". Nasalcrom was also prescribed for me and went OTC, at ~$15/spray bottle (all out of pocket when it went OTC).

BTW, when these drugs go OTC, our insurance companies hold a party . . . they no longer pay a dime for them and IIRC we can't deduct them on our IRS tax returns either (even if we meet the high expense barrier)!


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

kttref";p="62950 said:


> I was on Allegra, Allegra-D, Zyrtec, Claritin, and Flonase. None of them worked for me. In fact the first 2 almost sent me to the hospital. Got my heartbeat up too fast. I'm now on Clarinex, Singular, Rhinocort Aqua, Advair, AND I'm getting allergy shots. I get wicked bad migraines when my allergies act up....with the lack of rain we've had lately I'm hurting!
> 
> Ps...My husband has a thing for Gwen....it's ok Jason Varitek will be coming for me someday


yea my allergies are starting to kick in...whoopy :roll:

ps-yea my gf has a thing for Bronson and former Sox Shea Hillenbrand so I get an earful from her when they're playing (Saw the game yesterday in person!! :shock: )


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

See we live in CT so we don't get Sox games unless they're playing the Yankees, Mets, or Braves (the three teams that we get regularly on tv here)...so it's ok. Although I've been playing MVP Baseball lately..it doesn't do Jason justice haha.

Regardless, I'm praying for rain tomorrow. I want to breath again.


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

allergies suck! I am allergic to nearly every damn tree and pollen type from now until October. Makes for a great summer! I had been getting allergy shots which I had to stop but sometimes if I'm lucky Allavert and some good eye drops will do the trick. Also helps that I have central A/C in my house so that is the one place where I can keep the pollen out of.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

I am allergic to my current department. Its gives me watery eyes and severe headaches.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Zuke";p="62975 said:


> I am allergic to my current department. Its gives me watery eyes and severe headaches.


I thought I was the only one! Do you also find yourself uncontrollably curling into the fetal position from time to time as well? :shock:


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon";p="63114 said:


> Zuke";p="62975 said:
> 
> 
> > I am allergic to my current department. Its gives me watery eyes and severe headaches.
> ...


Yes that and a constant pressure in my head. The only way to relieve it, is to repeatedly bang my head against the wall.


----------

